# Groomed my friend's doodle again



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Miss Rigby is going to the beach next week. These are before during and after shots. I'm still not happy with her head. I need thinning shears for her face I think. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Great job! Looks WAY more cool and comfortable now, and stylish to boot! I like his head!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

poolann said:


> Miss Rigby is going to the beach next week. These are before during and after shots. I'm still not happy with her head. I need thinning shears for her face I think.
> 
> Hi
> WHy not trim the ears shorter, to blend in with the face? THinning shears would work nicely to even the face.
> Great job, really nice and so cool for summer fun!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> poolann said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Rigby is going to the beach next week. These are before during and after shots. I'm still not happy with her head. I need thinning shears for her face I think.
> ...


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd probably take the top knot a little shorter and trim her face in just a touch to make it smaller. You do nice work though. Faces are a challenge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> I'd probably take the top knot a little shorter and trim her face in just a touch to make it smaller. You do nice work though. Faces are a challenge.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I took the tk down quite a bit but didn't want to shock her owners lol. Thank you for the compliments. I've only been grooming a little over a year and learned on my spoo lol. My husband kept telling me to shave her face. I think if I had then she would be living with me until it grew out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh I know! It's always easier to take more off than to put it back on! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

If you left the hair on the front legs just a little longer, the dog would not look so thin. People notice the front of the dog more than the rest and it gives an overall impression. That is why dogs with manes and shaved rears still look good. On my PWD I scissor the front legs a little fuller and clip the body and rear legs very short. Just a suggestion. I know you are clipping this dog short for easy coat care and you are doing it for a friend.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Minipoo. I had told them that I was going to clip body & blend/scissor legs but being a mix her hair is kinda weird lol. I wasn't sure I could pull off blending the hair evenly from the shoulder through the leg. I may give it a shot next time when they start growing her back out in the fall. I enjoy working with her though. She's good on the table & I think the different coat texture actually helps with my technique on Racer's better poodle coat. I really need to get my behind into grooming school so I can really learn on all types of dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

On the front legs you could use a long comb on a #10 blade going against the lay of the hair. Scissoring legs are great but combs on blades is easier if there are no tangles. Then you just need to comb and scissor at the shoulder to blend the leg and body. I clip the back legs short as the body on my curly poodley haired PWD. On my wavy black & white PWD I shave the rear into a lion clip. Easy to do and easy care.

You did a great job on shaping the topknot. I am sure you can blend well if you have the time to do it.


----------

